# Golden Buck



## cre8foru (Nov 24, 2014)

Had some really nice light this morning after yesterdays storms. This buck was nice enough to pose with this beautiful dark sky behind him. 


Golden Buck by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## Booger2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome picture. Looks three dimensional. Colors are beautiful. Great picture of a beautiful animal.

Booger2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 25, 2014)

Now that's what I'd call "PICTURE PERFECT!!!!"

Glad he decided to give you such a nice shot of him


----------



## carver (Nov 25, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 25, 2014)

That's a really neat picture.  Great job.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice. I'd have a hard time picking up the camera for that shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Well done!  Beautiful shot!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## howardsrock (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 2, 2014)

photograph picture of the year.!!!!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2014)

Majestic is the first word that comes to my mind.  Nicely done!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome capture!


----------



## quinn (Dec 7, 2014)

Great shot cre8!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 8, 2014)

Very interesting pic!  Looks like a pretty old buck as well!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice... He would look good on my wall..


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 8, 2014)

That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't post or comment near as much as I used to but when I saw this picture it really caught my attention. cre8foru I have been a huge fan of your photos right from when you first started posting on here. This my friend is by far my favorite picture that you have posted. Now if I could just get my tail in gear and knock the cobwebs of my camera.......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 9, 2014)

Great picture. Looks better than the deer pictures on my calendar.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 9, 2014)

Smokey said:


> I don't post or comment near as much as I used to but when I saw this picture it really caught my attention. cre8foru I have been a huge fan of your photos right from when you first started posting on here. This my friend is by far my favorite picture that you have posted. Now if I could just get my tail in gear and knock the cobwebs of my camera.......



Thats a really nice compliment Smokey and I really appreciate it. Now get that camera out and get back out there.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 9, 2014)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Great picture. Looks better than the deer pictures on my calendar.



Thank you


----------



## tween_the_banks (Dec 11, 2014)

That is a stunning picture.

But like someone has already mentioned, it would have been hard to pick up the camera.
Were you deer hunting when you took this or were you out there to specifically take photos?


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome camera work. He looks like he might be related to the buck in your avatar.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 9, 2015)

do you sell any of your photos? they're awesome!


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 10, 2015)

nrh0011 said:


> do you sell any of your photos? they're awesome!



Thank you. I have a few that have been published but I haven't really sold any or tried. Its just for fun.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 11, 2015)

You're welcome. Looking forward to seeing more from you!


----------

